# What is the difference? Magnets vs Centfugal brake



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have been pouring over some reviews and threads trying to decide on a casting reel for me ( a beginner with casting reels) I see that the penn 525 Mag comes pre magged. I expected to see other reels some magged but I don't. I do see something called a centrifigal braking system.

I understand what the magnets do but I don't know how the centrifugal brake works and I would like to hear peoples thoughts on the two (pros vs cons). I'll be starting with a 10' or 11' Tica or OM casting rod.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

how they work:

centrifugal brakes use small "brake blocks" that spin with the spool. the faster the spool spins, the more pressure is applied against a stationary ring (like a brake drum in a car except on a car, the drum is spinning) and braking force slows the spool down. As the spool slows, the force reduces as does the braking. The only method of adjustment on this setup is to remove the side plate from the reel & change the brake blocks.

Mag braking sys: this system uses "Lenz's law". Basically, it says that when there is relative motion between a magnet and a conductor (which cause changes in the magnetic field as the conductor "feels it") eddy currents are created that try to oppose the relative motion and resulting changes in the magnetic field.The faster the change in the field, the stronger the opposing force. 

Long story short, in the case of a fishing reel, the magnet/s are stationary & the spinning spool is the conductor. The faster the spool spins, the more the eddy currents fight the movement. The only real advantage of this system is the ease of adjustment. It can be adjusted by moving the magnet/s closer to or farther from the conductor. On most reels, this is an external adjuster, so you can quickly adjust the braking force to suit the current fishing conditions.

So really, they are just two different ways of acomplishing the same thing (slow the spool down when it's spinning it's fastest).

Hope this helps.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the detailed explanation. This gives me another question. On those reels with Centrifugal brakes is there a standard seting that you get when you buy the reel new? Lets say I buy a new reel with these types of brakes, will it be set to super fast, super slow, or somewhere in between or is it just the lkuck of the draw?

To any of you that have the centrifgual brakes, how often have you had to adjust the brakes internally?

thanks again


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Most of the centrifugal Abu's I've bought came with 3 sets of weights so that you can adjust for different weight baits. My UC6500C is only centrifugal whereas my 6500CT is magnetic. The weights are tiny and you don't want to mess with them away from home. Consequently once you set a centrifugal for a specific weight bait, you'll have issues if you change to a lighter or heavier bait or something that casts differently. With a magnetic spool control, You can change from jigs, to plugs, to baits and adjust the reel at the beach.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*Two great replies!*

Most abus are manageable with just brakes and oil. Unless it has been tinkered with most abus are not that fast. If you have a level wind it slows it down even further. One thing to check with new abus or if you buy a used one is whether it has brake blocks at all installed. With that being said mag control is nice and gives you one more thing to tinker with.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

when i bought a sl30sh...it came with little red and white c brakes that had to be installed...easy enough...took some practice but it works with 2 whites(smallest)...bought an abu 5600 that is fine...then got an abu 6600CL rocket...drove me nuts...magged it myself...now its a great reel...just got a 525mag...looking foreward to this weekend...in short...i like magged reels...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Here is a twist for you the Abu 6600C5 Mag-X actually has both controls built in to it.

notso gave you a great explaination. Both work well but it depends on your application.

For casting baits a fixed brake works just fine. But for fishing with variable weights(lures varing types) a mag may work better.

Oh when somebody says they magged a reel they mean they (most of the time) glued a Magnet to the inside of a reel that is to fast for them, slowing it down(fixed).


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

I have some Penn 930's that have a cast control on them,what is the differance between the Penn and Blue Yonder controls? I have a Blue Yonder which appears to have the same type of spool control. With this type of adjustment,would mags make a differance?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

depending on whos kit you use, they make a huge diff


like on your 525, when you use mags, they become YOUR EXCLUSIVE form of control, or on a good mag reel should be. ya got slop on your spool as far as tension put of full mags, then start pulling the mag away until ya start fluffin. then go back a lil wee bit.

neil


----------

